# Non-Piranha POTM - January



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1








volitans lionfish

Option 2








Sandfire/Gold Bearded Dragon

Option 3








_C frontosa_

Option 4








_rossia macrosoma_ - cuttle fish

Option 5








Baby Eastern Painter Turtle

Option 6








_P humerosa_

Option 7








_Macroclemys temmincki_ - Alligator snapping turtle

Option 8








_Hyla cinerea_ - Green Treefrog


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh man that dragon pic is the best

He's like

"Errr?? You're not my master!"


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

got my vote in


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pics wont work for me


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh dear god we have some fine contestants this month. That gator snapper is absolutely incredible, the cuttlefish is awesome too. I'll choose that frontosa with the male d. comp in the background tho :nod:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

tuff choice between 2 & 4


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

GATOR GATOR. very nice.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> GATOR GATOR. very nice.


yeah, id like to know who ones that bad boy and how big it is


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow i dont like this one, i cant really chose because there are to many good ones!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pics now work for me. man now i wished i would have chosen the cuttlefish. how big do those get. now i want one.


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

love the snapping turtle... but those things are hella dangerous


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

between one and 2 i cant pick


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

#4or #2
awesome pics guys
real high quality


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that snapper looks a lil too big for the tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that cuttle fish is sweet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> that cuttle fish is sweet


 i want one now but i am sure i would kill it. but hella sweet isnt it


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

that snapping turtle looks evil. He has my vote


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > GATOR GATOR. very nice.
> ...


 my guess is CrocKeeper


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

who own the frontosa/eye biter pic?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Paul said:


> who own the frontosa/eye biter pic?


 dracofish I bet


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Cuttlefish always seemed to be pretty interactive. I think you would need to keep them in a very dim room though with dim tank lighting in a very large tank.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > who own the frontosa/eye biter pic?
> ...


 No, the only African Cichlid I own is a single male Frontosa...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> who own the frontosa/eye biter pic?


 lol I dont post members names for a reason - it is not a popularity contest


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

#4 very very cool. Now let's see what other colors he's got!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > who own the frontosa/eye biter pic?
> ...


 #2 is dracos i think


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah #2 is a dead giveaway for Draco's


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wow!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Whoa those first few pics are real nice.... wicked pictures


----------

